# Power for engine block heaters?



## J CORRIN (Sep 14, 2007)

I was asked to bid a job for installing power for block heaters for 11 trucks. I know they just plug into a regular receptacle, but anybody know the amp draw on one of those? Will they trip a GFCI?


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

How about a make and model and size and draw?????










http://www.servicemate.com/catalog/partlist.aspx?CategoryID=162

From 300 to 1500 Watts.

This is more a job for a Diesel Mechanic than an Electrician.


----------



## J CORRIN (Sep 14, 2007)

Not for sure the mak and model. Friend of mine works for a propane company and they want receptacles in the parking lot to plug in 11 trucks.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Are you installing the Heaters or the Receptacles????

Depending on the heater, one MAYBE two per circuit! GFCI breakers.

You are going to be plugging the cord in to the truck and NOT the truck in to the receptacle.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

I put them each on their own circuit, and use a seperate GFCI receptacle for each one. Most people will want them on a time clock too, so you're going to need contactors mounted in an enclosure to run them through.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 22, 2007)

mdshunk said:


> I put them each on their own circuit, and use a seperate GFCI receptacle for each one. Most people will want them on a time clock too, so you're going to need contactors mounted in an enclosure to run them through.


 
The panel and timer method make a nice install.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

I always thought it would be splendifous if I could set up the receptacle and the prong on my truck so I could just drive right into the connection. This could also be a parking guide.


----------



## Dustball (Jul 7, 2006)

The block heater for a Powerstroke is 1500 watts.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Dustball said:


> The block heater for a Powerstroke is 1500 watts.


Which is a Single 15 or 20 Ampere Circuit!


----------

